# Putin Tired of the U.S.'s Meddling?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> LAURA Russia (Reuters) - Russian President Vladimir Putin accused the United States on Friday of endangering global security by imposing a "unilateral diktat" on the rest of the world and shifted blame for the Ukraine crisis onto the West.
> 
> In a 40-minute diatribe against the West that was reminiscent of the Cold War and underlined the depth of the rift between Moscow and the West, Putin also denied trying to rebuild the Soviet empire at the expense of Russia's neighbors.
> 
> "We did not start this," Putin told an informal group of experts on Russia that includes many Western specialists critical of him, warning that Washington was trying to "remake the whole world" based on its own interests.


https://news.yahoo.com/russias-putin-says-cold-war-victors-want-reshape-123946444.html

Couple that with this...



> Russian military provocations have increased so much over the seven months since Moscow annexed Crimea from Ukraine that Washington and its allies are scrambling defense assets on a nearly daily basis in response to air, sea and land incursions by Vladimir Putin's forces.
> 
> Not only is Moscow continuing to foment unrest in Eastern Ukraine, U.S. officials and regional security experts say Russian fighter jets are testing U.S. reaction times over Alaska and Japan's ability to scramble planes over its northern islands - all while haunting Sweden's navy and antagonizing Estonia's tiny national security force.


Vladimir Putin emboldened by weak U.S. response to Russian aggression - Washington Times

It seems to me Putin is trying to tell the West to stop pushing eastward.

How far is he willing to go to get his point across?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

With oil prices plummeting, the natives in the Russian power base are restless.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With oil prices plummeting, the natives in the Russian power base are restless.


I was reading somewhere that the dropping of the oil price is targeted at Moscow, in response to the attempted undermining of the dollar as the world's reserve currency.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

We all know I watch this scenario like its a job. I think there is alot going on in the world; but this is something that people should pay attention to. Not saying the might Red is going to try anything offensive on a major scale; but they are flexing. I think its more for show to his own people than to the international community (I think we have a bigger fleet in the Great Lakes than all of Russia (kinda of a joke... but some fact there)). While Russia has a leader that is not afraid to flex and pump up nationalism.. we have well.. we know what we have.

But as a side note... that's why I try to be friendly with TG. Just in case she is some inside Spetz forward operative I want to be on her good side before she goes Red Kozak on me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> We all know I watch this scenario like its a job. I think there is alot going on in the world; but this is something that people should pay attention to. Not saying the might Red is going to try anything offensive on a major scale; but they are flexing. I think its more for show to his own people than to the international community (I think we have a bigger fleet in the Great Lakes than all of Russia (kinda of a joke... but some fact there)). While Russia has a leader that is not afraid to flex and pump up nationalism.. we have well.. we know what we have.
> 
> But as a side note... that's why I try to be friendly with TG. Just in case she is some inside Spetz forward operative I want to be on her good side before she goes Red Kozak on me.


I make it a point to speak politely to ANY woman who likes to play with sharp knives outside the kitchen!


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

The USA might know what they have but NO ONE knows what Russia has any more - I think that's scarier!
Our old "evil" regime spent many years defending our borders against communism and we were sanctioned and criticized for that by the rest of the world. I'm old enough to remember military protection in my town and my father away at the border.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Russia's military might is still insignifcant on the global scale... and so is their potential Chinese alies on the global risk board of war. But their economic and political abilities make them a threat. All the bullets in the world will not save a nation if the money isn't there.


Edit: Unless you friggin crazy and a global leader who reacts to get money by use of violence or "annexing" neighboring countries over land rights. Manchuria was so WW2 though...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Very funny


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Putin and Spetznas are all Russia has. They really do not want to mess with the Giant.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We are harmless, we come in peace, take me to your leader.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Think I'll check the batteries in my radiation detector, especially after Denton's revelation.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> We are harmless, we come in peace, take me to your leader.


That was awesome!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, Kahlan, that's what I'm learning to do these days, bring on the zombies haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Think I'll check the batteries in my radiation detector, especially after Denton's revelation.


Being not very bright, I didn't connect the two.

I'm too young and pretty to get nuked! :-?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks, Kahlan, that's what I'm learning to do these days, bring on the zombies haha


Damn. Bad ass chick....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Damn. Bad ass chick....


haha It's a lot of fun but very painful at first, my muscles are always crazy sore, using heavier wooden 'blades' to train before touching sharp metal


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

We need to be pissing someone off and north Korea don't bite back any more


----------

